# Double taxation



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

There is a 22 page HM Revenue & Customs United Kingdom/Spain Double Taxation Convention (S1 1976 Number 1919) Form.

This is for Spain to have tax on pensions paid in the UK paid over here instead.

We already do a tax return every year in Spain with details of our pension income as we have it paid into our Spanish Account. Do we still have to complete this 22 page document?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Classified said:


> There is a 22 page HM Revenue & Customs United Kingdom/Spain Double Taxation Convention (S1 1976 Number 1919) Form.
> 
> This is for Spain to have tax on pensions paid in the UK paid over here instead.
> 
> We already do a tax return every year in Spain with details of our pension income as we have it paid into our Spanish Account. Do we still have to complete this 22 page document?


If you want to have the pensions paid gross without deduction of any UK tax, then I suspect the answer is yes. It may not be as bad as it looks, though - I've just had a look at the form and the actual form is only 7 pages (and you may not need to answer all the questions, depending on your circumstances). The rest is made up of guidance notes.

If you receive any Crown pensions, of course they must be taxed at source in the UK.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Classified said:


> There is a 22 page HM Revenue & Customs United Kingdom/Spain Double Taxation Convention (S1 1976 Number 1919) Form.
> 
> This is for Spain to have tax on pensions paid in the UK paid over here instead.
> 
> We already do a tax return every year in Spain with details of our pension income as we have it paid into our Spanish Account. Do we still have to complete this 22 page document?


It doesn't matter which account in which country it's paid into, except for Govnt pensions, tax has to be paid in Spain.we have pensions paid into UK bank, and pay tax in Spain.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Thank you both


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

extranjero said:


> except for Govnt pensions,[/QUOTE
> 
> There are exceptions for U.K. government pensions not to be taxed in the U.K., for certain recipients of the said pensions, upon application being approved, they can then be taxed in other countries.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Hepa said:


> extranjero said:
> 
> 
> > except for Govnt pensions,[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Hepa.
> ...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Hepa said:


> larryzx said:
> 
> 
> > Found it on a Govt website, some time ago, applies to foreign nationals in receipt of a U.K. govt pension, they can elect to pay tax in their country of nationality
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hepa,, but in any case, I suspect there would be very few non British nationals in receipt of a British Government employee pension.
> ...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Hepa said:


> larryzx said:
> 
> 
> > Might be quite a few Irish nationals, and I know of two hopefully soon to be Spanish nationals.
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hepa,, but in any case, I suspect there would be very few non British nationals in receipt of a British Government employee pension.
> ...


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

*DT*

Well here we go again, the form states go to your local Hacienda to get the proof of residency to pay tax on pension which I receive here in Spain. Went to the main one in Antequera, they after a glazed look at the forms said I had to go to Malaga for the form. Why can't they telephone and as for it to be faxed over or scanned and sent. See everyone goes on about the expats not paying their taxes, when you try you are up against brick walls. Give up, but I still love living here.:confused2:


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

So if you went to Portugal instead of Spain you would benefit from not having to pay tax on your early retirement pension for ten years. I wish Spain would introduce this, instead it seems they want to tax you on anything they can get their hands on, including the tax free pension lump sum, which is a shame.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

*DT*

Good news, I went to Mapfre today to file my tax return, I gave them the payment details of my UK pension paid into my Spanish Account for the last tax year and guess what, no tax to pay, also they have applied for the proof of residency for tax purposes and I have to go back to Mapfre next week to collect it. All I have to do is post it with the original form back to the UK. The total cost of this and peace of mind was 30 euros.:cheer2:


----------



## Dave and Anne Galicia (Nov 15, 2008)

This may be of interest re the DTA between the UK and Spain and "Government Pensions"

PAYE81025 - PAYE operation: double taxation claims submitted by non resident individuals: government pensions


----------

